# J.M. Smucker Pet Food Recall for Euthanasia Drug Includes Gravy Train, Kibbles ‘N Bits and Ol’ Roy



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

*J.M. Smucker Pet Food Recall for Euthanasia Drug Includes Gravy Train, Kibbles ‘N Bits and Ol’ Roy*

​



> The FDA is alerting pet owners about potential pentobarbital contamination in certain canned dog foods manufactured by The J.M. Smucker Company. Pentobarbital is a barbiturate drug that is most commonly used in animals as a sedative, anesthetic, or for euthanasia, and if that sounds familiar, it’s because of the recent rash of recalls over the same contamination.
> 
> The positive pentobarbital results were found in certain cans of Gravy Train dog food, Kibbles ‘N Bits, Ol’ Roy, and Skippy brands. And even though the FDA found low levels of pentobarbital that is unlikely to pose a health risk to pets, this chemical should never be added to pet food and products. No illnesses have been reported, but the FDA is monitoring for reports.


Read more about the J.M. Smucker Pet Food Recall for Euthanasia Drug Includes Gravy Train, Kibbles ‘N Bits and Ol’ Roy at PetGuide.com.


----------

